

CERN Press Release: Higgs Search Update - phreeza
http://press.web.cern.ch/press/PressReleases/Releases2011/PR25.11E.html

======
phreeza
So the gist is: Both experiments at LHC looking for the Higgs (CMS and ATLAS)
see a bump at an energy of around 125GeV, but neither have enough data to
conclusively proove or disproove the presence of the Higgs boson. More data in
next years run will likely bring a definitive answer.

~~~
atakan_gurkan
Just as importantly, they ruled out the presence of Higgs Boson outside their
quoted ranges, with quite high confidence. If Higgs Boson does not turn up in
this energy band, we have a very interesting problem in our hands.

~~~
kamagmar
Just to be clear: what they've ruled out is the Standard Model version of the
Higgs boson. There are actually many possible kinds of Higgs bosons, the SM
version being the simplest.

------
russell
So what has Fermilab found at 140 Gev? It was originally described as a Higgs
canidate. Or is it a supersymmmetry particle?

[http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2011/04/07/fermilab...](http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2011/04/07/fermilabs-
data-peak-that-causes-excitement/)

I saw an article (but lost it :( ) that speculated there mat be as many as 5
Higgs bosons.

Edit: If you google "fermilab 144 gev", you will find several articles and a
learned rant arguing for the Higgs at 144 Gev.

~~~
mattheww
Within the particle physics community, that bump is widely believed to be the
result of a poorly understood background subtraction. None of the other
experiments (D0, CMS, ATLAS) have been able to reproduce that result.

------
nixxle
TL;DR: Not found, think to know where it is. C U next year. Thnx 4 the
billions.

~~~
freehunter
See this is the problem with press releases of scientific research. If they
had said "we think we've got it", people would be clamoring that the Higgs
boson particle was found, when it wasn't. If they say (as they did) that they
saw signs of it but are hesitant to make claims of its existence until they
have firm proof, people make ignorant statements like the one above.

~~~
afterburner
Your point is valid, but personally I didn't read the comment as ignorant.
What part of it is not true?

~~~
schrototo
The insinuation that it's all just done for the grant money.

~~~
afterburner
Nahh, I don't see that. They're just thankful that's all! :)

~~~
afterburner
HN... no sense of humour...

~~~
redthrowaway
A common misperception. Humour on HN isn't verboten as such, it just needs to
be carefully cloaked in some sort of substantive contribution to the
discussion. It's empty responses, not funny ones, that draw the downvotes. The
kind of humour that predominates on _other_ websites, unfortunately, happens
to be of the empty variety and so recent immigrants from _there_ tend to draw
flak for one-liners that don't convey any information.

SNR is prized and cultivated around here. That doesn't rule out humour _per
se_ , but it does considerably shrink the set of humourous responses that are
appreciated.

~~~
afterburner
blah blah blah. I happen to DISAGREE that "The insinuation that it's all just
done for the grant money". The insinuation is jokes. Hence the lack of a sense
of humour. The original objector didn't just not like the TLDR comment... he
didn't get it and read into it way too much negativity. And I happen to think
he was wrong about that.

~~~
redthrowaway
You're missing the point. You can disagree all you want, but do so in a way
that contributes to the discussion. Sarcasm rarely does so, and is generally
frowned upon. So too, for that matter, are ALLCAPS and such rejoinders as
"blah blah blah"

~~~
afterburner
No, you're missing the point. I showed my initial disagreement with harmless
good humour. Too bad you didn't understand that, and decided to give the same
condescending boilerplate "HN is just different" speech I've seen others be
berated with a dozen times.

~~~
redthrowaway
There's nothing wrong with "harmless good humour", and there's definitely a
place for it. HN isn't that place, unless it adds to the discussion. Most
HNers don't want it to turn into reddit, where comment threads are filled with
such harmless good humour and very little content, and so will downvote it.

I'm not trying to berate you or be condescending. I'm just telling you why
you're being downvoted, and why such comments will continue to be downvoted in
the future. It's up to you to do with that information what you will. If you
choose to take that as condescending, then I apologize for the offense.

------
Create
CERN openly discriminates people, who weren't born in western Europe. MC-EST.

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y) [where Y>X]

forrás: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693 <http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/49426>

~~~
Create
downvoting w/o explanation will not make your counter-argument more rational.

~~~
chucknthem
This has nothing to do with the discovery or existence of the Higgs boson.

